# Spot Recomendations (With Map Included!)



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Which of these spots seems to have less people early Saturday/Sunday mornings? I know being so close to the Portofinos they may be a bit busy. Need to catch some Pomps and Reds and dont want to battle the masses. Any of these spots produce better than others?
Thanks


----------



## bigcat1967 (Mar 19, 2011)

not quite sure of the answer. However, is that Destin?

will be going there this May.


----------



## FishnGator (May 1, 2008)

No it's Pensacola Beach. That is Portofino just before that point. If you go early, it should be okay at all of those spots except #4. #4 is where BP cleanup crews stage.


----------

